# How often do you poop



## kayleee (Dec 28, 2015)

So apparently you're supposed to poop like once a day but I poop like once or twice a week so I was just wondering how often do you guys poop?


----------



## jiny (Dec 28, 2015)

uh

i poop like once a day


----------



## Llust (Dec 28, 2015)

at least three or four times a week. everyone is different though and it's fine if you don't do it every single day - at least from what i know. correct me if im wrong. as long as you're eating healthy and taking care of your body, i wouldn't be too concerned


----------



## MintySky (Dec 28, 2015)

This is a very awkward question........


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 28, 2015)

Why is this even a thread? xD


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 28, 2015)

It would have been the ultimate **** move to make the poll show the people who voted on the poll's names lol


----------



## kayleee (Dec 28, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> It would have been the ultimate **** move to make the poll show the people who voted on the poll's names lol



HAHAHA honestly I was going to but I was like. Some things should just remain unknown


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 28, 2015)

I've never pooped everyday, I never have. I know a lot of my guy friends poop like everyday and I guess guys and girls are just different in regularity. 

I'll poop like 2-4 times a week I guess.


----------



## kayleee (Dec 28, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I've never pooped everyday, I never have. I know a lot of my guy friends poop like everyday and I guess guys and girls are just different in regularity.
> 
> I'll poop like 2-4 times a week I guess.


Yeah my bf poops like 4 times a day. There's just no way


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 28, 2015)

Uh idk twice or thrice I suppose. I don't even keep count, I just play games or text people on the throne.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 28, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Yeah my bf poops like 4 times a day. There's just no way



yooo whaaat that sounds impossible


----------



## Rasha (Dec 28, 2015)

I've never counted


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 28, 2015)

Hey, everybody poops. Or as I like to call it; dumps the trump.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 28, 2015)

Every other day, sometimes every two days and sometimes every day. Like, twice a day on my period.

No one actually knows how often we're supposed to poop. If it starts to change is when it's usually a cause for concern. A better tell is the type of stool being passed. There's charts for that.


----------



## Bjork (Dec 28, 2015)

Exactly 8 times every year.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 28, 2015)

I take a dump once or a few more times a day I guess


----------



## pillow bunny (Dec 28, 2015)

I poop every day after dinner


----------



## kayleee (Dec 28, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> yooo whaaat that sounds impossible



Idk he eats a loooot cause he's like a novice body builder and then he just has to poop it all out I guess


----------



## kayleee (Dec 28, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> omg



Be honest


----------



## seliph (Dec 28, 2015)

man what the **** kaylee

but anyways it depends what i eat


----------



## Damniel (Dec 28, 2015)

This is a pretty crappy thread.


----------



## radioloves (Dec 28, 2015)

I poop all the time, hmm 1-3 times a day morning afternoon maybe and evening. If it's really clogged up in there then probably 1-2 times day xD


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 28, 2015)

Where's the "I'm pooping right now" option?


----------



## alesha (Dec 28, 2015)

Like, once every two weeks, sometimes I don't for nearly a month (I don't like eating)
Weird. I like it.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 28, 2015)

not once in my life


----------



## epona (Dec 28, 2015)

like twice a week but i don't eat that much lol


----------



## kayleee (Dec 28, 2015)

Im glad I'm not the only one who poops hardly ever


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 28, 2015)

Once a day??
This thread is ****.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 28, 2015)

Every 2-3 days.


----------



## kayleee (Dec 28, 2015)

StarryWolf said:


> Once a day??
> This thread is ****.



That joke was already made on this page no less


----------



## SolarInferno (Dec 28, 2015)

Varies. Sometimes I'll go for a poo once every 2 or 3 days, other times I can go several times in one day. Best going for a poo when you feel like you need a poo.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 28, 2015)

kayleee said:


> That joke was already made on this page no less



This page? No not this page the last page. And it's not the exact same joke as mine had a point along with it, get your facts straight. Rekt


----------



## kayleee (Dec 28, 2015)

StarryWolf said:


> This page? No not this page the last page. And it's not the exact same joke as mine had a point along with it, get your facts straight. Rekt



Who are you

Wait I don't care


----------



## MrPicklez (Dec 28, 2015)

4 or 5 times a day.


----------



## kayleee (Dec 28, 2015)

MrKisstoefur said:


> 4 or 5 times a day.



Now that's what I'm talkin about


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 28, 2015)

I think if this poll showed names, less people would have voted. I voted, so I don't need to give an answer here. LOL

Just a helpful tip: If you have trouble going, take Magnesium. 2-3 tablets a day and you'll go regularly. Ask a doctor.


----------



## MrPicklez (Dec 28, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Now that's what I'm talkin about



I have IBS so it's a constant stream.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 28, 2015)

MrKisstoefur said:


> I have IBS so it's a constant stream.



This pretty much sums up my life.


----------



## ams (Dec 29, 2015)

Haha you're awesome OP. I go once or twice a day. It was once or twice a week until I was about 18 and realized the food my family ate was all really unhealthy. Whole grains changed my life.


----------



## Nayab (Dec 29, 2015)

My digestive system is 100% efficient, so never. I convert every single calorie into usable energy like a boss.

Y'all need to step up.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2015)

depends. my digestive system is crap so yeah if i go a whole day with gingerbread cookies and fiber then it's several time if i eat rice then it can take.

also i cant take up fatty and creamy stuff well so then i throw up instead lol


----------



## kelpy (Dec 29, 2015)

this is the 20th poop thread though
And I just voted on it?
What?


----------



## SolarInferno (Dec 29, 2015)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> Just a helpful tip: If you have trouble going, take Magnesium. 2-3 tablets a day and you'll go regularly. Ask a doctor.


Alternatively, eat a dozen sugar free mints, you will have no more trouble from that point on. I've heard that these are good too.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 29, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Yeah my bf poops like 4 times a day. There's just no way



how does anyone poop that often


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

I poop like 5 times a week, sometimes 6 if I really get into the chips. lol


----------



## kayleee (Dec 29, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> how does anyone poop that often



Honestly I couldn't tell you
He also drinks a literal gallon of water a day so he pees 500 times a day too

- - - Post Merge - - -



SolarInferno said:


> Alternatively, eat a dozen sugar free mints, you will have no more trouble from that point on. I've heard that these are good too.



Idk in my experience sugar free stuff just makes me flatulate a lot


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 29, 2015)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> Just a helpful tip: If you have trouble going, take Magnesium. 2-3 tablets a day and you'll go regularly. Ask a doctor.





SolarInferno said:


> Alternatively, eat a dozen sugar free mints, you will have no more trouble from that point on. I've heard that these are good too.



I'm not talking about a quick fix, though. A lot of people have Magnesium deficiencies and taking Magnesium is good for your health, plus it can help keep you regular. Obviously, sugar-free candy is better for you than regular candy, but eating dozens of mints isn't all that great. I mean, if that was the case, why not just take a laxative every so often when you get clogged up? Since I started taking Magnesium several years ago, I've had no problems at all. Before that, sometimes I'd be lucky if I could go once a week. My system was all messed up when I was younger.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 29, 2015)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> I'm not talking about a quick fix, though. A lot of people have Magnesium deficiencies and taking Magnesium is good for your health, plus it can help keep you regular. Obviously, sugar-free candy is better for you than regular candy, but eating dozens of mints isn't all that great. I mean, if that was the case, why not just take a laxative every so often when you get clogged up? Since I started taking Magnesium several years ago, I've had no problems at all. Before that, sometimes I'd be lucky if I could go once a week. My system was all messed up when I was younger.


Magnesium needs to be taken with lots of water. It can be used as a laxative in big quantities, too. But always with lots of water. Magnesium pulls water into the colon and will dehydrate you. Be careful. It's a powerful laxative. Don't take too much. If you use it as a laxative, don't use it too often close together.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 29, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Magnesium needs to be taken with lots of water. It cans be used as a laxative in big quantities, too. But always with lots of water. Magnesium pulls water into the colon and will dehydrate you. Be careful. It's a powerful laxative. Don't take too much. If you use it as a laxative, don't use it too often close together.



Thanks for the info.  I drink a lot water daily. In fact, it's the only thing I _do_ drink, so I didn't think about that. Good reminder!


----------



## kayleee (Dec 29, 2015)

I just pooped


----------



## TarzanGirl (Dec 29, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> how does anyone poop that often



IBS or other digestive issues.


----------



## N e s s (Dec 29, 2015)

pooping is the greatest of feelings

i poop everyday at 8:00 PM, an hour before a sleep and a hour after dinner, its truly the perfect time


----------



## Javocado (Dec 29, 2015)

2x a day. 3 if I'm lucky.

I love a nice poopin.


----------



## kayleee (Dec 29, 2015)

I can conclude that guys poop more than girls


----------



## Yoshisaur (Dec 29, 2015)

I like this thread.

I usually poop once a day. Sometimes twice.

edit: am female


----------



## N e s s (Dec 29, 2015)

However its not good when you have to do it in a public restroom

then its awkward and weird

and theres always that guy who pees on the toilet seat.


----------



## kayleee (Dec 29, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> I like this thread.
> 
> I usually poop once a day. Sometimes twice.
> 
> edit: am female


This is impressive


----------



## Yoshisaur (Dec 29, 2015)

kayleee said:


> This is impressive



One time a doctor actually said "congratulations" when I was asked this at an appointment.


----------



## kayleee (Dec 30, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> One time a doctor actually said "congratulations" when I was asked this at an appointment.



I am that doctor


----------



## Byngo (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm a ****ty person so usually twice a day 

(female!!!)


----------



## Llust (Dec 30, 2015)

Natty said:


> I'm a ****ty person so usually twice a day
> 
> (female!!!)



i see what you did there


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 30, 2015)

You people who voted "never" are full of crap 

literally


----------



## kelpy (Dec 30, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> You people who voted "never" are full of crap
> 
> literally



liars.
I get so angry when I see people lying about how many times they poop.. It's outrageous, we should have laws against this type of thing.
#StopPoopLying2016


----------



## cIementine (Dec 30, 2015)

i poop probably once a day? also i'm female.


----------



## kayleee (Dec 30, 2015)

I gotta get on that once a day poop game y'all are making me jealous


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 30, 2015)

Sometimes I try and pool daily but nothing comes out.


----------



## sej (Dec 30, 2015)

I poop once a day.
i think


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 30, 2015)

Why is this even a thread? XD
I poop maybe 8 times a week, I do nothing while I'm on the throne.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 30, 2015)

I usually go once a day to every other day to 2-5 times a day.  IBS is annoying af


----------



## ams (Dec 30, 2015)

This is my new favourite thread to stalk.


----------



## kayleee (Dec 30, 2015)

I pooped again today.. I'm on a roll


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 30, 2015)

um...about once a day.


----------



## Hamsterific (Dec 30, 2015)

I poop like twice a day


----------



## Javocado (Dec 30, 2015)

I pooped out my Chipotle from yesterday and wowza I'm pretty sure I spelled out my whole username in hershey squirts


----------



## kelpy (Dec 30, 2015)

Javocado said:


> I pooped out my Chipotle from yesterday and wowza I'm pretty sure I spelled out my whole username in hershey squirts



I just drank chocolate milk, thanks <3


----------



## kayleee (Dec 30, 2015)

Javocado said:


> I pooped out my Chipotle from yesterday and wowza I'm pretty sure I spelled out my whole username in hershey squirts



Omg do you say this too or did you see my reply in the other poop thread


----------



## Javocado (Dec 30, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Omg do you say this too or did you see my reply in the other poop thread



I say it on the reg actually. And when I do say "I'm going to drop some hershey squirts", it's always followed by an "ew" with whoever hears it. But that's really the cutest and coolest way of saying **** lol.


----------



## kayleee (Dec 30, 2015)

Javocado said:


> I say it on the reg actually. And when I do say "I'm going to drop some hershey squirts", it's always followed by an "ew" with whoever hears it. But that's really the cutest and coolest way of saying **** lol.



I've never met anyone else that says this lmao my life is complete now


----------



## kayleee (Dec 31, 2015)

I won't rest until everyone votes in the poll


----------



## Athera (Dec 31, 2015)

once every full moon


----------



## Squidward (Dec 31, 2015)

Once or twice a day, but it really doesn't take long lol. :>


----------



## 3skulls (Dec 31, 2015)

I almost always poop at least twice a day. Usually Once after I eat my breakfast and I go again after I drink my pre-workout supplements.


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 31, 2015)

once a day or every other day. it depends


----------



## Brad (Dec 31, 2015)

Two to three times a day.

One when I wake up. Once before class. Then, maybe once before bed.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 2, 2016)

I poop everyday about 2-3 times


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jan 2, 2016)

Man some of you people will ask some weird s*** just to start a thread around here. Seriously wtf.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 2, 2016)

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Man some of you people will ask some weird s*** just to start a thread around here. Seriously wtf.



pooping is natural though nothing to be afraid of my dear


----------



## rev1175 (Jan 2, 2016)

At least once a day, although it wasn't much today because I had tons of macaroni & cheese and cheese sticks yesterday, so I just wasn't in the mood for pooping I guess.

OP, you should probably see a doctor.

edit: AND OF COURSE, MY 100TH POST IS WASTED ON THIS LITERAL ****POST


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jan 2, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> pooping is natural though nothing to be afraid of my dear



Didn't say I was scared. If you couldn't tell, my implication was that this is pretty irrelevant and useless. Granted, 95% of discussions started on this subform are, but I'd much rather be saying my favorite color for the sixty-second time then tell some strangers how often my body performs what is arguably it's most repulsive function.


----------



## Zanessa (Jan 2, 2016)

Never. Poop is for the weak.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 2, 2016)

What in the world is this

why is this a thing


----------



## kayleee (Jan 2, 2016)

Y'all freaking out about a poop thread need to chill out lmao everybody poops it's ok

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Didn't say I was scared. If you couldn't tell, my implication was that this is pretty irrelevant and useless. Granted, 95% of discussions started on this subform are, but I'd much rather be saying my favorite color for the sixty-second time then tell some strangers how often my body performs what is arguably it's most repulsive function.



I think someone is constipated


----------



## Corndog926 (Jan 2, 2016)

On a normal day 3-5 times a day. On a day I eat fast food, 6 times.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Jan 2, 2016)

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Didn't say I was scared. If you couldn't tell, my implication was that this is pretty irrelevant and useless. Granted, 95% of discussions started on this subform are, but I'd much rather be saying my favorite color for the sixty-second time then tell some strangers how often my body performs what is arguably it's most repulsive function.



I love when people reply to a thread just to complain.  If the topic bothers you, why didn't you just ignore it? Go take a poop and maybe you'll feel better.


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 2, 2016)

kayleee said:


> Y'all freaking out about a poop thread need to chill out lmao everybody poops it's ok



yes pooping is okay everyone does it but it still looks gross and smells gross so its not something people usually enjoy talk about is all.


----------



## Corndog926 (Jan 2, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> I love when people reply to a thread just to complain.  If the topic bothers you, why didn't you just ignore it? Go take a poop and maybe you'll feel better.



I can't agree more.


----------



## kayleee (Jan 2, 2016)

Aerate said:


> yes pooping is okay everyone does it but it still looks gross and smells gross so its not something people usually enjoy talk about is all.



Then don't talk about it bro don't click on the thread


----------



## Javocado (Jan 2, 2016)

About to drop my first batch of hershey squirts for the day.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jan 2, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> I love when people reply to a thread just to complain.  If the topic bothers you, why didn't you just ignore it? Go take a poop and maybe you'll feel better.



Because God knows its been such a long time before an actual discussion was had on this subform. I used to like coming to it. Now it's all just people posting an answer to a question or telling someone that posts their issues that things will get better. And most of the time they're hardly real issues. I guess this was just the straw that broke the camel's back. 
The post wasn't JUST to complain. Maybe somebody's eyes were opened. Maybe now we can talk about something that matters. I doubt it though. So I suppose I'll just let you people carry on in these humdrum, one-and-done threads.


----------



## kayleee (Jan 2, 2016)

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Because God knows its been such a long time before an actual discussion was has on this subform. I used to like coming to it. Now it's all just people posting an answer to a question or telling someone that posts their issues that things will get better. And most of the time they're hardly real issues. I guess this was just the straw that broke the camel's back.
> The post wasn't JUST to complain. Maybe somebody's eyes were opened. Maybe now we can talk about something that matters.



Bruh this topic is about poop wtf did I just read


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Jan 2, 2016)

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Because God knows its been such a long time before an actual discussion was had on this subform. I used to like coming to it. Now it's all just people posting an answer to a question or telling someone that posts their issues that things will get better. And most of the time they're hardly real issues. I guess this was just the straw that broke the camel's back.
> The post wasn't JUST to complain. Maybe somebody's eyes were opened. Maybe now we can talk about something that matters. I doubt it though. So I suppose I'll just let you people carry on in these humdrum, one-and-done threads.



Then YOU pick a subject and start a thread. Is anyone stopping you from discussing something important?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 2, 2016)

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Because God knows its been such a long time before an actual discussion was had on this subform. I used to like coming to it. Now it's all just people posting an answer to a question or telling someone that posts their issues that things will get better. And most of the time they're hardly real issues. I guess this was just the straw that broke the camel's back.
> The post wasn't JUST to complain. Maybe somebody's eyes were opened. Maybe now we can talk about something that matters. I doubt it though. So I suppose I'll just let you people carry on in these humdrum, one-and-done threads.



Looks like someone could use an enema.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jan 2, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Looks like someone could use an enema.



Hey that one was actually really funny!!!!!! Nice one!!!!!!


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 2, 2016)

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Because God knows its been such a long time before an actual discussion was had on this subform. I used to like coming to it. Now it's all just people posting an answer to a question or telling someone that posts their issues that things will get better. And most of the time they're hardly real issues. I guess this was just the straw that broke the camel's back.
> The post wasn't JUST to complain. Maybe somebody's eyes were opened. Maybe now we can talk about something that matters. I doubt it though. So I suppose I'll just let you people carry on in these humdrum, one-and-done threads.



While I agree with your post 100%, the only thing we can do as members of the community is to make the kind of threads we desire with some actual potential discussion value. So imo it's a good idea to actually initiate the discussions that you want to take part into yourself.

The people are still making threads and contributing in their own ways, even if it doesn't have too much discussion value :') You should do the same.


----------



## Candy83 (Jan 2, 2016)

kayleee said:


> So apparently you're supposed to poop like once a day but I poop like once or twice a week so I was just wondering how often do you guys poop?




I'm dealing right now with allergies, coming off of a flu/upper respiratory infection which hit me in late-November. Really…on December 30, 2015 I was struck with a sore throat, diarrhea, and the only good thing was that I didn't have congestion. So, something set me off.

I have spent the past two days spitting up phlegm. To deal with this, I bought some lemon tea packets (I am not a tea-drinker). And it was because I read over the Internet that this is recommended for the sore throat and for loosening phlegm. (I added some honey to the hot tea.)

Friday was my worse day. A nice way to usher in a brand-new year. But, that was the reality for me.

I don't mind this thread's question. That's because my answer is simple: I "poop" when necessary. Any number that is too infrequent or too excessive, on a daily basis, addresses one's health and can be a cause for concern.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 2, 2016)

You're supposed to poop 3 times a day actually, but due to the modern diet and today's world, people are pooping only like once a day or even skipping days


----------



## Flyffel (Jan 2, 2016)

It depends on what and how often you eat, not just the person. (Trust me.) My personal answer I will leave to your imagination.


----------



## kayleee (Jan 2, 2016)

Flyffel said:


> It depends on what and how often you eat, not just the person. (Trust me.) My personal answer I will leave to your imagination.



I imagine that you poop... 100 times a day

Holy ****


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 2, 2016)

Wow, **** is gettin real in this thread.


----------



## piichinu (Jan 3, 2016)

like once every 2-3 weeks


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 3, 2016)

piichinu said:


> like once every 2-3 weeks



thats griss


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

My pooping pattern is like the random turnip pattern.


----------



## soda (Jan 3, 2016)

constipation kills


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 3, 2016)

I find it that eating fruits makes me have a good big poop soon after


----------



## kayleee (Jan 3, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I find it that eating fruits makes me have a good big poop soon after



I've actually been drinking fruit smoothies lately and have been pooping almost every day. Not bad


----------



## Squidward (Jan 3, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I find it that eating fruits makes me have a good big poop soon after



So that explains what's been going on recently in my life


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 3, 2016)

I must've ate some fruits without knowing then because I've been pooping every day this past week


----------



## kayleee (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm drinking a fruit smoothie again right now hopefully I poop tonight &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57340;


----------



## kayleee (Jan 9, 2016)

Who has pooped today? I haven't


----------



## lolita.x (Jan 9, 2016)

never obviously


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 9, 2016)

I poop whenever I need to. It varies, but at least 4-6 times a week.


----------



## Frisk (Jan 9, 2016)

Weird question, but once a day. I exercise a lot and have a good diet, so I feel like I'm fine and healthy.


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 10, 2016)

I probably poop around once a week.

It takes like, 2-5 days after my last poop to poop again, sometimes longer.


----------



## kayleee (Jan 24, 2016)

This is important


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 24, 2016)

I pooped today


----------



## Goth (Jan 24, 2016)

I don't poop actually


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

My physically form is incapable of pooping.


----------



## Shawna (Jan 24, 2016)

I am a girl and I find this thread hilarious! XD


----------



## RainbowPanda (Jan 26, 2016)

- - - Post Merge - - -



kayleee said:


> U wot m8



innit blud


----------



## RiceBunny (Jan 26, 2016)

Once a day, but sometimes I might skip a day depending on what I've had to eat. If I eat red meat, it'll usually take me about a day and a half to process it; maybe even 2 days. It really just depends on what I eat. The more veggies and less meat I eat, the more regular I am.


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 26, 2016)

as often as you get laid


----------



## kayleee (Jan 26, 2016)

Ares said:


> as often as you get laid



Nice! You must have great digestion


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 26, 2016)

kayleee said:


> Nice! You must have great digestion



yeah i have a pretty nice tummy


----------



## Apron (Jan 28, 2016)

I can't remember the last time I pooped.  My stomach hurts pretty bad.  Please send help.  Thanks.


----------



## kayleee (Jan 28, 2016)

I pooped 3 times today. I think this calls for a celebration


----------



## Apron (Jan 28, 2016)

So it just occurred to me that everything in this thread is LITERALLY ****posting.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 28, 2016)

kayleee said:


> I pooped 3 times today. I think this calls for a celebration



Hip hip Pooray! 

I pooped today, too. Just once though


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 28, 2016)

Girls don't poop.


----------



## kayleee (Jan 28, 2016)

Helloxcutiee said:


> Girls don't poop.



How dare you


----------



## creamyy (Jan 28, 2016)

I pooped twice today ^^


----------



## strawberrywine (Jan 28, 2016)

Uhh usually like 2 times a day


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 28, 2016)

I used to poop after every meal (that's 3 times a day) but now it's just once a day, usually in the morning or at night.


----------



## kayleee (Jan 28, 2016)

dizzy bone said:


> I used to poop after every meal (that's 3 times a day) but now it's just once a day, usually in the morning or at night.



Honestly I'm jealous I wish I could poop after every meal


----------



## focus (Jan 28, 2016)

i only do it on mornings for some reason??? is it because it like all piles up inside and goes out all at once orr


----------



## kayleee (Mar 6, 2016)

Bringing this back for Geekaloompa they specially requested it


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 6, 2016)

I like to poop at least 2 times a day xoxo


----------



## boujee (Mar 6, 2016)

Like once a day.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 6, 2016)

I haven't performed an enema on myself sinc elike, what, November????? I really don't lmao

I need to do another one to be honest because it b dirty down there

I haven't performed an enema on myself sinc elike, what, November????? I really don't lmao

I need to do another one to be honest because it b dirty down there
have you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish ouhave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the phave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxooop xoxot the poop xoxo


----------



## seliph (Mar 6, 2016)

EVERY DA(R)N DAY


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 6, 2016)

i feel like i gotta poop after reading some threads


----------



## pickle inkii. (Mar 6, 2016)

This thread has restored my faith in Brewster's Cafe


----------



## kayleee (Mar 6, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I haven't performed an enema on myself sinc elike, what, November????? I really don't lmao
> 
> I need to do another one to be honest because it b dirty down there


Do you do coffee enemas?


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 6, 2016)

Please don't bump old threads


----------



## kayleee (Mar 6, 2016)

You're suggesting I make a new poop thread?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 6, 2016)

kayleee said:


> Do you do coffee enemas?



no i do water emmas bc theyre the purest substance on earth xoxo

wtf is a coffee emena thhono i do water emmas bc theyre the purest substance on earth xoxo

wtf is a coffee emena thhono i do water emmas bc theyre the purest substance on earth xoxo

wtf is a coffee emena thhono i do water emmas bc theyre the purest substance on earth xoxo

wtf is a coffee emena thhono i do water emmas bc theyre the purest substance on earth xoxo

wtf is a coffee emena thhono i do water emmas bc theyre the purest substance on earth xoxo

wtf is a coffee emena thhono i do water emmas bc theyre the purest substance on earth xoxo

wtf is a coffee emena thhono i do water emmas bc theyre the purest substance on earth xoxo

wtf is a coffee emena thhono i do water emmas bc theyre the purest substance on earth xoxo

wtf is a coffee emena thhono i do water emmas bc theyre the purest substance on earth xoxo

wtf is a coffee emena thhono i do water emmas bc theyre the purest substance on earth xoxo

wtf is a coffee emena thhono i do water emmas bc theyre the purest substance on earth xoxo

wtf is a coffee emena thhono i do water emmas bc theyre the purest substance on earth xoxo

wtf is a coffee emena thhono i do water emmas bc theyre the purest substance on earth xoxo

wtf is a coffee emena thhono i do water emmas bc theyre the purest substance on earth xoxo

wtf is a coffee emena thhono i do water emmas bc theyre the purest substance on earth xoxo

wtf is a coffee emena thho


----------



## kayleee (Mar 6, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> no i do water emmas bc theyre the purest substance on earth
> 
> wtf is a coffee emena thho



Honestly I don't know I just know a lady who gives herself coffee enemas it's so weird


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 6, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Please don't bump old threads



Thanks, mod.  
I couldn't poop 

- - - Post Merge - - -



kayleee said:


> You're suggesting I make a new poop thread?



I guess it'd be better in the case an actual mod decides to close this for being more than a month old. Plus new poop experiences


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 6, 2016)

Hermione Granger said:


> Thanks, mod.
> I couldn't poop



Hold it


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 6, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Hold it



Have you heard of that English girl that died for holding her poop in for two months? No, thanks.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 6, 2016)

Hermione Granger said:


> Have you heard of that English girl that died for holding her poop in for two months? No, thanks.



omfg gonna make sure I **** everyday now

I'll have to
I'll have to

Make a log or something


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 6, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> omfg gonna make sure I **** everyday now
> 
> I'll have to
> I'll have to
> ...



You can mark an X on the calendar every day. LOL


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 6, 2016)

have you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish ouhave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the phave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxooop xoxot the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish ouhave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the phave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxooop xoxot the poop xoxo


----------



## raeyoung (Mar 6, 2016)

Once a day.

Y r u askin this?


----------



## kayleee (Mar 6, 2016)

NijiNymphia said:


> Once a day.
> 
> Y r u askin this?



Askin for a friend


----------



## Dorian (Mar 7, 2016)

I answered the poll, but I'm not going to share my answer


----------



## Byngo (Mar 7, 2016)

I pooped three times today 

I feel a 4th coming


----------



## kayleee (Mar 8, 2016)

Natty said:


> I pooped three times today
> 
> I feel a 4th coming


im jealous tbh


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 8, 2016)

I like this thread


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 9, 2016)

Once every three days or so. Everyone who knows this about me thinks it's really weird haha, but it's been like that my whole life. Maybe slightly more often in the last year or so, but still rarely on consecutive days.


----------



## pinkcosmos (Mar 10, 2016)

once a week or two. it's so painful aaa i need to eat more vegetables
my medication helps me mentally but stops my bowels cries


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

I just did. 

And idek when I need to I don't really eat much so I don't poop very often


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 10, 2016)

three times every morning


----------



## Brackets (Mar 10, 2016)

Breath Mint said:


> Once every three days or so. Everyone who knows this about me thinks it's really weird haha, but it's been like that my whole life. Maybe slightly more often in the last year or so, but still rarely on consecutive days.



that's fine, everyone is different. as long as that's normal for you, its fine!


----------



## Javocado (Mar 10, 2016)

i'm about to drop my first poop of the day
i love coffee poops


----------



## Rasha (Mar 10, 2016)

Javocado said:


> i'm about to drop my first poop of the day
> i love coffee poops



doesn't coffee cause Constipation?


----------



## Javocado (Mar 10, 2016)

Bahamut said:


> doesn't coffee cause Constipation?



never heard that
but i'm dropping hershey squirt's on the reg after a cup of joe


----------



## Byngo (Mar 10, 2016)

Javocado said:


> never heard that
> but i'm dropping hershey squirt's on the reg after a cup of joe



you should take a hershey squirt selfie sometime


----------



## kayleee (Mar 10, 2016)

Yeah coffee usually makes me poop too! Even tho I have heard of caffeine constipation


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 10, 2016)

Meat has been causing me massive runs lately. No idea why. I plan on cutting it out for a week to see if it helps. 

At least it's clearing my system?


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 10, 2016)

Literally all the time.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 13, 2016)

I haven't pooped since in a few days.  Hopefully I go soon.


----------



## kayleee (Mar 13, 2016)

I haven't pooped in a while either
Like I have kind of but nothing satisfactory should I eat more fiber


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 13, 2016)

I don't drink coffee, but eating lots of chocolate makes me poop. I can't think of a better thing to eat!


----------



## kayleee (Mar 14, 2016)

Eating chocolate makes you poop? I've never heard of that, I'll have to try it. Shouldn't be too hard to do


----------



## Brackets (Mar 14, 2016)

kayleee said:


> I haven't pooped in a while either
> Like I have kind of but nothing satisfactory should I eat more fiber



yes you should! fibre is really good for bulking out your poo and decreases your risk of a lot of bowel and anal diseases


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 14, 2016)

kayleee said:


> Eating chocolate makes you poop? I've never heard of that, I'll have to try it. Shouldn't be too hard to do



_Lots_ of chocolate. I mean, grab a bag of your favorite and go to town! Of course, you'll get kinda fat if you do it too often. LOL


----------



## kayleee (Jul 22, 2016)

To the first page you go lil buddy


----------



## Javocado (Jul 22, 2016)

kayleee said:


> To the first page you go lil buddy



I dropped a few little buddies in the toilet today bless


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 22, 2016)

Javocado said:


> I dropped a few little buddies in the toilet today bless



y u gotta word it like that


----------



## kayleee (Jul 22, 2016)

Javocado said:


> I dropped a few little buddies in the toilet today bless



Same tbh luv ya


----------



## Javocado (Jul 22, 2016)

Elin said:


> y u gotta word it like that



more like why I gotta turd it like that am I right hahaha


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 22, 2016)

Javocado said:


> more like why I gotta turd it like that am I right hahaha






figured i need to keep this picture handy now


----------



## Miii (Jul 22, 2016)

Lotta really personal questions being posted lately >__>


----------



## Akira-chan (Jul 22, 2016)

oh god its baCK HELP GET MEE OFF THIS RIDE


----------



## PrincessApple (Jul 22, 2016)

My whole family has told me I'm suppose to poop everyday but I usually only poop about 2-3 times a week. My dad used to always do it every single morning before I go to school...one of the reasons why I used to be late to school because he would take from 10 minutes to an hour just using the toilet and the excuse I had to use for my school was I woke up late.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 22, 2016)

once or twice a day


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 22, 2016)

I ****ing hate it so maybe 3 times a week??


----------



## vel (Jul 23, 2016)

whenever my bod wants to release the stuff i ate a day ago  i don't keep count, it depends on what i ate the day before. lactose intolerance really sucks.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 23, 2016)

why is this thread back ....,.....

but uh a few times a week lollllll idk


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 23, 2016)

I picked the wrong answer, meant to pick 4-6 times a week


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Jul 23, 2016)

*Q U A L I T Y  T H R E A D*

Once per day.


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 23, 2016)

Hmm like 3 times a week?


----------



## cIementine (Jul 23, 2016)

probably one to three times a day? it depends really!


----------



## LunarMako (Jul 23, 2016)

Anything to get TBT, right? HAHA


----------



## Mino (Jul 23, 2016)

Please make the votes public. I'm asking for a friend.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 22, 2016)

poop #3 I'm blessed


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 22, 2016)

once a day

i ****in love ****ting i can check on all my apps i usually don't or forget to throughout the day


----------



## piichinu (Aug 22, 2016)

ive improved from instead of once every 2-3 weeks to once a week

- - - Post Merge - - -

more like once every 1.5 weeks. but thatll get killed soon


----------



## kayleee (Aug 22, 2016)

I was doing okay for a while but now I'm back to like every other day  gotta eat more fiber


----------



## Antonio (Aug 22, 2016)

HOW DID YOU KNOW I POOP OFTEN!?!

I mean, how are you...


----------



## xara (Aug 22, 2016)

k so this is very awkward but with me it usually happens every 2-3 weeks

but if i'm lucky, it'll happen once a week


----------



## Romaki (Aug 22, 2016)

Um, once or twice a day. Depends on what I've eaten prior.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

lol This thread is still active, tbh it's one of my favorite cafe threads. c:


----------



## namiieco (Aug 22, 2016)

like once or twice a week maybe less


----------



## Byngo (Aug 22, 2016)

all the time


----------



## Brittnay (Aug 22, 2016)

About once every 2-3 days


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 22, 2016)

people who voted never have died

rip 29 peeps of tbt

2015-2016


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Aug 22, 2016)

every 1-2 days


----------



## Aquari (Aug 22, 2016)

twice a day


----------



## Chicha (Aug 22, 2016)

Great thread.

I don't keep count but I'm going to guess a few times a week but it really depends on what I eat. Make sure to include fiber in your diet, people. You are what you eat.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Aug 22, 2016)

More than once a day. I have digestive issues. It's not fun. But hey, at least I get a lot of reading done.


----------



## Jared:3 (Aug 22, 2016)

Not sure don't **** that much, I don't eat a lot so maybe 2 times a week?


----------



## Envy (Aug 22, 2016)

Too much. >.< Thank goodness I have my own bathroom now.


----------



## kayleee (Jun 15, 2017)

Relevant


----------



## Corrie (Jun 15, 2017)

Nice thread. 10/10. 

I usually go about 2-3 times a week or so.


----------



## uyumin (Jun 15, 2017)

3-4 times a week


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 15, 2017)

you guys are weird for recounting how many times youve taken a load


----------



## twopercentmilk (Jun 15, 2017)

I never thought I was going to have to answer how many times I poop every day llmao


----------



## bonucci (Jun 16, 2017)

This is literally the funniest thread here, haha. I poop after almost every meal (I have a really quick metabolism). I don't think it's healthy to only poop a few times a week, so maybe try drinking tea or more water?


----------



## kayleee (Jun 16, 2017)

bonucci said:


> This is literally the funniest thread here, haha. I poop after almost every meal (I have a really quick metabolism). I don't think it's healthy to only poop a few times a week, so maybe try drinking tea or more water?



Yeah since I made this thread I actually drink way more water now than I did then, so I poop at least like 5-6 times a week now


----------



## Gregriii (Jun 16, 2017)

wait... wait... do g-girls... poop? w-what?!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 16, 2017)

why the hell is this thread revived?...


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm a girl, therefore I don't poop ever.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 17, 2017)

Um, idk....maybe 6 times a week or so? More or less?


----------



## Dim (Jun 17, 2017)

This thread is great how come I never voted in that poll?


----------



## kayleee (Jun 17, 2017)

I'm pooping right now


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 17, 2017)

I never poop despite being a boy. I don't think that's healthy.

Fact: 1/3 of the people who view this post are on the toilet right now.


----------



## abc123wee (Jun 17, 2017)

About twice a day. Kind of weird, but I've always liked the sensation of pooping.
Sorry you had to hear that.


----------



## ivysaurs (Jun 17, 2017)

Usually at least once a day but not a lot lol


----------



## kayleee (Aug 24, 2017)

Frankly every time I'm pooping and browsing tbt I think about this thread 

So yeah I bet you can guess what I'm doing


----------



## Byngo (Aug 24, 2017)

i was wondering when u'd bump this thread


----------



## forestyne (Aug 24, 2017)

at the very least once every other day.

of course women poop, what planet do you think we're from


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 24, 2017)

I don't. I'm an N64, I don't need to.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 24, 2017)

A couple or 3 times a day.....

Looool I didn't even know this was a thread

- - - Post Merge - - -

And sadly, there is no poll option for big poopers like me.


----------



## wizard (Aug 25, 2017)

*Usually once a day, but sometimes more that one, and on some days I don't poop at all, for some reason whenever I go on vacation I go like 4 days without pooping.*


----------



## Mash (Aug 25, 2017)

LOL 31 people said "never".  BOI  But i think like 5 times a week for me.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 25, 2017)

Mash said:


> LOL 31 people said "never".  BOI  But i think like 5 times a week for me.



Didn't know so many people were constipated


----------



## pizzapie44 (Aug 25, 2017)

lol


----------



## tui (Aug 26, 2017)

i spent some time abusing laxatives so without them, like once a week
i wish i was joking


----------

